# Layout accessory question



## RBPD207 (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm now using a DCC setup on my layout which has lighter buildings and electronic switches and I wanted to know everyone's thoughts on the best way to power the accessories? I'm using a digitrax zephyr unit and obviously has no accessory port. Thanks guys!


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

I will be using a seperate power pack


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

get a dc power pack and use it. i found that the cheep ones dont have the power for much. i use a MRC.


----------



## underthetire (Jun 6, 2013)

May or may not help you, I plan on using an Arduino mega to read the DCC packets, the arduino will switch relays for higher current stuff, and LEDs for simple lighting. Hopefully drive my turntable with a stepper motor, and my switches with a micro servo. Arduino should be here this week, so we'll see how it goes. 

Sent from my G-Tab Quantum using Tapatalk


----------

